
Pakistani Intelligence Storm Mohammed Hanif's Publisher's Office - amingilani
https://twitter.com/mohammedhanif/status/1214223383723986945
======
amingilani
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20436692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20436692)

Sometimes, it really does take 10 years to get a joke.

